

The beginning of the end of Putin - alonsebastian
http://www.economist.com/node/21548941?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/ar/thebeginningoftheendofputin

======
cturner
I subscribe to the economist, and enjoyed reading this, but it's political
comment. Please let's keep it off hacker news.

